# FAO: GCCF registered breeders-question!



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi there!

I bought a pedigree Birman kitten 2 months ago, when I collected him the breeder gave me a folder and said all the paperwork was in there, I must admit in the excitement I didn't check the folder and didn't get a receipt for Dexter either. 
The breeder said if I had any questions please just call, she would love to see updates ect..
When I had settled Dexter I saw I had the GCCF registration document (which I have transferred over to my name now) and there was a 'your new kitten' leaflet. But no generation pedigree which she had said would be included. 
I emailed her an update and mentioned the generation pedigree and she said she would send it. 3 weeks past and nothing so I sent another update and a reminder about the pedigree but heard nothing back, 4 weeks later I contacted her again and asked her to forward it and I tried calling the other day but there was no answer. I tried again a week ago and i've messaged her on FB.
I'm actually getting upset now, what I thought was a caring breeder now the sale is done does not seem to want to know, which is hurtful as I have been so excited to send her his pictures and updates which have been ignored. 
Do you provide the generation pedigree to your owners? I was under the impression it was standard when buying a pedigree. 
I am far too trusting of people  but at least I've got my gorgeous Dexter!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I got mine from the breeder in my kitten pack when I got Gracie but she also has the pedigrees of all her cats on the website so I could cross check there with her parents if necessary. 

I also got a pedigree certificate when I got Holly from the unscrupulous breeder which I don't think is worth the paper it is written on. 

If you are starting to have your doubts about the breeder you could always phone the GCCF and ask if it is a requirement from registered breeders? If it is you could report her for not providing it.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

I will phone GCCF and ask. I don't want hassle but I also don't like being ignored!!!:cursing::cursing:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It is a requirement, and you should have had it.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks, I just called GCCF and apparently it's law so if it's not provided that breaks not only GCCF guidelines but the law when selling pedigrees. 
I don't want to get her in trouble but I do want my paperwork.
I will leave it 1 more week try and call again if im still being ignored I will send a final email saying if I get no response I will have to go through GCCF (which will cost me £15 also!)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As others have said and the GCCF have confirmed, you should have been given a copy of the pedigree. I hope you get it without having to pay. I really can't think why the breeder is so reluctant to provide one  It's really no problem - there are so many online resources to use now. I still have the pedigree of my first ever Siamese and that was hand written.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm a Birman breeder & yes I do. It is a requirement to provide at least 3 generations signed & with the address on it. 

Were you given a reason why you haven't been given it? Seems very strange as I give one before I sell too as I think it's nice for new mums & dads to take it away to research if they want to.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I got the pedigree, GCCF registration papers and receipt altogether also. CC recommended you this breeder didn't she?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Roman's breeder registered him directly into my name and the signed pedigree I got 2 as Roman is dual registered with both GCCF and TICA.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

tmerc22 said:


> I will leave it 1 more week try and call again if im still being ignored I will send a final email saying if I get no response I will have to go through GCCF (which will cost me £15 also!)


If you are being ignored to this extent, I would send that email today and not leave it another week. You are entitled to what you paid for.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

I've managed to contact her on her Facebook breeders page, i posted a picture of Dexter and she made a comment, I asked if she had read my emails and she said she wasn't sure?! So ive told her i've resent them and could she contact me back.
I didn't mention the pedigree paperwork as it's her breeder FB page so I don't want to make her look bad in any way.
I'm hoping she's just had a lot on and is a bit scatty rather than ignoring me!
I wouldn't change anything though, i thank my lucky stars he was recommended to me, Dexter has stolen my heart and if I hadn't of gone to her I wouldn't have him.
hopefully it's a mis understanding.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

He is a beautiful boy, not that I'm biased towards birmans or anything...  hope you get it all sorted soon and it was just a misunderstanding!


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Well she sent an email back saying the third generation pedigree is included on the GCCF registration certificate, I know this isn't right as it's only got his mum and dads name on, not his grandparents or further back. She said she would send me a more fancy one hopefully that is the proper third generation certificate I would like!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

No your GCCF registration just has Mum and Dads registration details, his pedigree will be a chart full of his history, got my fingers crossed she sorts this out for you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure why the breeder is being so funny about this.

You are entitled to at least 3 generation pedigree.

Email her now and say you would like the proper pedigree certificate sent to you within 7 days, otherwise you will have no choice but to ask Gccf to get involved.

Gccf will give her 28 days to provide this to you, otherwise she faces a £50 fine with Gccf.

Be firm, and keep us updated. Would never have recommended this breeder if I knew she was doing this.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Catcoonz, i'm SO glad you did recommend her or I wouldn't have Dexter! I love Dexter and he's my best mate  he follows me everywhere -even into the shower 
and I'd be lost without my boy. I get panic attacks but these have been greatly reduced since I got Dexter, he makes me feel happy and safe when I'm on my own so honestly im so glad I have him pedigree form or not!
Hopefully she will send it, I will see if it turns up in the post soon.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is a gorgeous boy, glad he makes you feel better. 

Do ensure you receive the pedigree certificate hun, it annoys me when breeders take peoples hard earned money, then fail to provide all paperwork.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Please email her and give her 28 days from when you collected dexter to send it. There is no excuse for not providing it.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Not sure why the breeder is being so funny about this.


Neither am I. Is it an experienced breeder? This is one of the few rules the GCCF have and they do enforce it. There's no reason a breeder would put themselves at risk of disciplinary action like this.

If you don't get the pedigree you'll need to put in a formal complaint to the GCCF.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Hopefully she will send it, I will see if it turns up in the post soon.


She could email you a copy in seconds.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a little insight, this breeder has had a really difficult time with a very sick kitten which has needed 24 hour nursing for over a month now. I suspect therefore, her mind has been on other things.

However I agree she should have included a printed pedigree in the kitten pack at the time you collected him. Hopefully you will sorted soon.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

I see, that's probably why she didn't respond to my last 2 email's. She said she will send something so I will wait and see.
I was just hurt that I wasn't being responded too, I know people are busy but I've had Dexter over 2 months now so I have been patient and I appreciate she has her hands full.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

tmerc22 said:


> I've had Dexter over 2 months now so I have been patient and I appreciate she has her hands full.


Yes I agree you have been patent and should have had it given to you when you picked him up.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

tmerc22 said:


> Catcoonz, i'm SO glad you did recommend her or I wouldn't have Dexter! I love Dexter and he's my best mate  he follows me everywhere -even into the shower
> and I'd be lost without my boy. I get panic attacks but these have been greatly reduced since I got Dexter, he makes me feel happy and safe when I'm on my own so honestly im so glad I have him pedigree form or not!
> Hopefully she will send it, I will see if it turns up in the post soon.


This is such a lovely post


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> Just a little insight, this breeder has had a really difficult time with a very sick kitten which has needed 24 hour nursing for over a month now.
> <snip>





tmerc22 said:


> <snip>
> I've had Dexter over 2 months now so I have been patient and I appreciate she has her hands full.


Sounds like she didn't have the sick kitten when you collected Dexter, and she should have done the pedigree _before _you collected him - before the kitten was sick.

Have you transferred his registration BTW? If you have you can sign up for the GCCF online services and see 3 generations there.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Sounds like she didn't have the sick kitten when you collected Dexter, and she should have done the pedigree _before _you collected him - before the kitten was sick.
> 
> Have you transferred his registration BTW? If you have you can sign up for the GCCF online services and see 3 generations there.


Ooh I didn't know that! Yes he's in my name now I will have a look into that thanks!
T


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Well I still haven't received anything and im pretty annoyed to be honest. 
I've had Dexter 3 months next week and I still haven't got the generation pedigree papers.
I don't know what to do, i'm getting suspicious now why I'm not getting them.
Do I report to GCCF or give her one more chance? I've asked about 6 times and im fobbed off every time. 
Don't want things to get awkward but im fed up being ignored.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She is meant to supply a 3-generation pedigree at the very least - most breeders supply 4-generation, some 5. Personally I would have sent her a warning email a long while ago - pedigree within the week or I report you.

You've asked several times, the breeder should know what the consequence of not providing the paperwork is (have you had the registration card? vaccination card? receipt?) so personally I'd ring the GCCF office tomorrow.

You might want to read this link first:

503 Service Temporarily Unavailable


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Could someone move this thread to the breeders section, not sure how I move it or even if I can thank you!


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> She is meant to supply a 3-generation pedigree at the very least - most breeders supply 4-generation, some 5. Personally I would have sent her a warning email a long while ago - pedigree within the week or I report you.
> 
> You've asked several times, the breeder should know what the consequence of not providing the paperwork is (have you had the registration card? vaccination card? receipt?) so personally I'd ring the GCCF office tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I haven't got a receipt, I didn't have any contract and she wrote on an advocate sticky and drontal sticky the date he was wormed/flea treated. I also had a sticky with the vacination name and date on it inside a vet card.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

tmerc22 said:


> Could someone move this thread to the breeders section, not sure how I move it or even if I can thank you!


Moved for you


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

tmerc22 said:


> I haven't got a receipt, I didn't have any contract and she wrote on an advocate sticky and drontal sticky the date he was wormed/flea treated. I also had a sticky with the vacination name and date on it inside a vet card.


So at least you got a proper vaccination card? It should be signed by the vet. Personally I would be checking with the vet whose name is on the card.

She has failed to give you all or almost all the documentation (if you have a proper vaccination card) you should have got from her, and if I remember correctly you collected him before her home troubles started so IMHO there is no excuse for her. I'd be on the phone to the GCCF at 9am tomorrow.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Time to go to Gccf, they will issue a letter to the breeder and give them 28 days to comply or face a £50 fine.

How to complain is on the Gccf website.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cannot understand , it takes no time at all .. All my kittens go with full paperwork even a copy of the parents DNA testing for PKD 

GCCF do need to get involved to sort this out , you have paid for something you haven't got


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I hope you get this sorted very soon, it sounds very odd. 

That's one of the reasons I have pedigree cats, I love to sit on pawpeds website and go back generation after generation. Weird hobby 

My latest kittens breeder was about a month late with the pedigree. I knew she was having computer problems and her pedigree Files were corrupted ( or some techy thing) that's the only reason I can think of why thing are delayed for you.

All fixed now and backed up safely


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

It's very strange, for the last 3 months she just replies saying I will send it, the last email she said the registration card is the 3 generation pedigree (I know it's not as it's only got his mum and dads name on it!) and she seems to just ignore my requests for it.
I don't want to go to GCCF but 3 months with no valid explanation why she's withholding it is long enough, we had no contract so it can't be about waiting till he's neutered as he is neutered now anyway. 
I hate bad feeling, I was hoping to keep in touch and send updates but obviously that's not what she wants which is quite upsetting


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you don't go to the GCCF you are letting her get away with not providing what she should. I do hope you have a vaccination card, as I said earlier I would be checking with the vet whose name is on it. She sounds totally in a tizz, as you say the registration card only has the parents on. 

Please report her, and then put it behind you and look forward to a long happy life with your cat.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> If you don't go to the GCCF you are letting her get away with not providing what she should. I do hope you have a vaccination card, as I said earlier I would be checking with the vet whose name is on it. She sounds totally in a tizz, as you say the registration card only has the parents on.
> 
> Please report her, and then put it behind you and look forward to a long happy life with your cat.


It's a record card from a vet and just has stickers x2 purevax stickers with dates and 2 types of vacinations ticked (she didn't do the FELV as he's an indoor cat) 
It has a Drontal sticker and a advocate sticker with dates on as well. No signatures but it has the vets address.
is this what I should have received?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

tmerc22 said:


> It's a record card from a vet and just has stickers x2 purevax stickers with dates and 2 types of vacinations ticked (she didn't do the FELV as he's an indoor cat)
> It has a Drontal sticker and a advocate sticker with dates on as well. No signatures but it has the vets address.
> is this what I should have received?


The vet should have signed the card. Suggest you ring them to ask why it's not signed.

The initial vaccines and the first booster should cover Feline panleucopenia virus (also known as feline parvovirus or feline infectious enteritis), feline herpes virus (FHV-1) and feline calicivirus (FCV).

Vaccinating your cat | international cat care


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Some vets have now changed vaccination cards as it is a legal document.
Now they issue Record cards, vets don't need to sign these, they only place date and stickers now.

My kittens have just got there record cards from first vaccinations, was disappointed as I much prefer a vaccination signed card.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Here some pictures of who the fuss is all about!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful Dexter xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

How can the op tell if hers should be signed or not?


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, he's a handsome lad but I guess I'm bias lol!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

On the front of the card, if it says Feline Vaccination Certificate this must be signed by the vet.

If it says Vaccination Record, no signature is required.

Will post a photo.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Vaccination cards have a box section for the vet to sign, however, Record cards doesn't have this box section.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Vaccination cards have a box section for the vet to sign, however, Record cards doesn't have this box section.


I've got the record card so this is all fine thanks! I was hoping for a reply this morning from her to my email saying I'm going to have to go to GCCF if it's not sent asap, but nothing so will leave it till new year and report it then when GCCF start back.
Thanks for everyone's comments x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

What a strange move making cards that don't require a signature. Even breeders or shelters who self vaccinate here have to sign to identify who gave the injection.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

You definitely should report this now,for the simple reason how many other people is she doing this too.It isnt fair and as havoc said she could liturally email this to you within seconds. GCCF will take this quite serious as its one of the conditions the do like to enforce.

You should not be made to feel awkward for asking for something that should have been in that foulder and something you have paid for.

Forget keeping the peace you have been too patient already.

Monday morning report it.

Gorgeous kitty btw.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't believe this is still going on after 3 weeks :thumbdown: I would be very angry by now


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> What a strange move making cards that don't require a signature. Even breeders or shelters who self vaccinate here have to sign to identify who gave the injection.


There is a legal requirement here in the UK for vets to register every animal they treat so that information will be recorded. Breeders and shelters cannot do it themselves so not an issue here.


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

havoc said:


> There is a legal requirement here in the UK for vets to register every animal they treat so that information will be recorded. Breeders and shelters cannot do it themselves so not an issue here.


Really? They used to be able to. What a silly rule change. That's just raising costs for shelters and rescues.

I used to do the innoculations for the strays that came in at the dog rescue I worked for years ago. The vet came every Wednesday afternoon - if a dog came in on another day, we did their jabs as soon as they arrived and they were checked over the following Wednesday.

Worked for us :confused1:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It will still have been recorded on the vet's systems as the animal will be registered with them. It has to be done by a vet or 'under the supervision of a vet'. Supervision is a loose term so vet nurses (and other trusted personel) do some procedures but it's the vet the animal is registered with who is ultimately responsible. It depends how many years ago you're talking about. If it was before registration became mandatory then the vet could happily claim they had no knowledge of the animal if anything went wrong so things were much more lax.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

I've received the Pedigree today.
I've emailed and said thank you and I hope she has a good Christmas, i've also posted a couple of photos on her FB breeder page.
Hopefully there is no bad feeling and I can still send her updates every now and then.
Thanks for everyone's comments..and Merry Christmas! X


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Phew, glad you got it tmerc22, and without having to get the GCCF involved.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

tmerc22 said:


> I've received the Pedigree today.
> I've emailed and said thank you and I hope she has a good Christmas, i've also posted a couple of photos on her FB breeder page.
> Hopefully there is no bad feeling and I can still send her updates every now and then.
> Thanks for everyone's comments..and Merry Christmas! X


Thank goodness for that :thumbsup:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

At last! Have you transferred your cat to your ownership with the GCCF? If you have you can sign up for the online services and see the cat's 3-generation pedigree on their website. Hope it matches the one you have been sent.


----------

